
Ellen Ullman, programmer in the ’70s and ’80s, on building a career in tech - mcguire
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/books/2017/08/ellen_ullman_who_worked_as_a_computer_programmer_in_the_70s_and_80s_on_building.html
======
greenyoda
I really enjoyed her novel, "The Bug"[1], which is about developers and
testers trying to track down an elusive bug. It's set in a 1980s startup, and
gives a very accurate depiction of the technology of the time and of the
psychology of software development.

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HWYPSE](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HWYPSE)

